# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  virus

## said saloum

change show hidden files

----------


## Numb

Please, could you read the rules of "Help me!" section and make log-files as it's described there. We can't help you without additional information.

----------


## said saloum

hide system files and extension

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script  in Manual Cure


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\DR2974~1.SAI\AppData\Local\Temp\svchost.com','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\Thumbs.db','');
 QuarantineFile('D:\autorun.inf','');
 DeleteFile('D:\autorun.inf');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\DR2974~1.SAI\AppData\Local\Temp\svchost.com');
 RegKeyIntParamWrite( 'HKLM', 'SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum', '{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}', 1);
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot execute following script in Manual Cure


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Close all the programs and start only Internet Explorer!!!
- Repeat a log file.
- Make a Hijackthis-Logfile (Rules, Analysis, paragraph 3)
- Switch Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall, on.
- Go On-Line
- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.
- Attach 2 logs to your new post..

----------

